# Noreve watch....



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Ordered a Noreve Kindle cover after the folks on here spoke so highly of them. I changed my order the day after ordering to the vintage black and was told it would ship that day (talked to an extremely helpful CS). Then, get an e-mail that the ones in stock had already been allocated to other customers. So, was told last week - 15-18 days... I was sad.

Well, I get an e-mail on Tuesday that it has shipped and get a USPS tracking code on Tuesday. I keep checking the tracking code and the post office says that it has received notice it will be shipping, but hasn't received it... very frustrating! Keep in mind, it is shipping from CA and I am in VA.

Well, last night it says it is in Dulles, VA - about 20 minutes away, and this morning it says it is in Falls Church, VA - minutes away. It probably won't make today's mail, but, hopefully, it arrives tomorrow.

All of this anticipation....

I love the K2 and don't mind holding it without a cover, but fear for it's safety - scratching, dropping, etc...

tick-tock... tick-tock...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, hope it gets here today or tomorrow so the waiting game is over for you (and then you need to post pictures)!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Ohhhhhh, hope it gets here today or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be nice to get a coupon for one of these. They are expensive relatively speaking.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The wait period for Noreve is the hardest part--I ordered mine last Friday, so I still probably have a ways to go, and I keep hoping it's all worth it.

Depending on what time it was marked in Falls Church, you may very well have it today.  I usually know when my stuff shows at a specific central post office before midnight that I'll have it the next day.  Fingers crossed for you, and don't forget to post your thoughts as soon as it arrives.  With pictures! 

angelad--there is a coupon code right now, June15 (one word, with only the J capitalized), but I don't believe anyone has tried it through Amazon's site.  It's likely only good on the Noreve site.  The good news/bad news there is that you have a LOT more choices on the Noreve site.  LOL


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats gstreez.  I didn't see "vintage" black on the site. Is that the Perpetual, Ambition, or Exceptional style leather? I see a black for the Perpetual, but doesn't say vintage. Whatever, I hope you like it. The black should hold up very well. I like mine (Sandy Vintage). I find the cover folds back on itself very easily. That's usually how I read with it. I like that.

You never know about shipping and what's in stock. I ordered the 3-day and it arrived the very next day. Which was fine with me.

Laurie


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, it arrived! 

It is the 'traditional' style (which is their only style) and the 'Dark Vintage' color, which is the Exceptional line of leather - the suede like version.

How can I say this, for all of the excitement, upon opening the package, I was a bit underwhelmed.  I think I was a bit taken aback that the 'dark vintage' which I interpreted to be dark (as in black-ish), has more of a silver-y/grey hue to it.

I think I like the distressed leather/suede look and feel.  I think that it will gain 'character' as it gets used.  I think I will learn to love it, but it was not love at first sight with respect to the color.

As for the case, functionally it is very nice.  The 'rail' system is solid - I have tipped and shook it every which way and my kindle does not budget.  The case is extremely meticulous/precise - it is EXACTLY the right size, giving the kindle/case the smallest footprint possible.  The leather, itself, is very, very nice.  The stitching is meticulous and all of the details are very well done.  Some have grumbled about the travel pocket on the inside of the cover, but I think it is fine.  I like the idea of putting a business card in there in the event of misplacing it and I also like being able to put a boarding pass, luggage claim check, parking ticket, etc... somewhere easy to grab.  The travel pocket has two flaps, one might have reduced the bulk of it, but the overall case still has a very slim profile.  The clasp is a bit snug, but I think that will loosen a bit and end up very secure with use - I prefer too snug now rather than too loose later.  I appreciate that there is only one tiny little silver logo in the lower right corner, I might have gone with the Amazon case if not for the amazon logo on the front of it.

The leather does have some 'spotting' on it, which is part of the 'character' of this series.  If you look at the Noreve page, the 'Passion Vintage' sample has quite a bit.  Mine has less and it also shows some of the patterns in the leather.  Not for those who like things symmetrical/proper, but very nice for those who like things a bit more unique.  

I'll try to put some pictures up.  

Oh, and I really like the feel of the Kindle in the case as opposed to reading from it without a case.  It has a very nice feel, but the leather feels much nicer and having the opposing cover makes it much more comfortable for me.

As I look back over the review, I realize that I really, really like it, but was just taken aback by the slightly lighter color

Would I buy a Noreve again?  Without a doubt.  Dark Vintage or Ebony Ambition (the black, pebbled leather version - their middle line)?  I'll let you know in a couple of weeks.

And, as always, thanks for sharing in my enthusiasm/excitement over my new toy.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

gstreez, I'm so happy you got it. You expressed some of the same thoughts I had when mine arrived. Loved the stitching and quality, but the color was a bit off from the photos on their website. Since you have the Exceptional, which is suede-like, you might have problems with spotting (if your fingers are wet at all, you know, like carrying a glass with ice, to go sit down to read). I had that problem and discussed it here. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10246.msg193491.html#msg193491. You may or may not have seen that thread. If not, you might want to see what I did before it got too bad.

Personally, I love my Noreve cover, and I know you will too. Have fun.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

back2nature,

I may have seen your earlier post, but thanks for bringing it to my attention.  It is funny, your 'before treatment' picture looks exactly like mine does now - nice, but a bit greyish/faded and your 'after' picture is a bit darker and brighter - exactly how I WANT mine to look. 

I know we have various leather products around here, but I may need to go out (argh, just got back from a mall) to find something suede-specific. 

Great idea.

And, I feel a bit bad about the earlier post.  I WAS disappointed because it was not what I expected.  That being said, I LOVE the fit and feel of it and think it is fantastic.  I also like that it will 'wear' in a bit.  Your treatment idea may get it to where I wanted it to look even faster.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to help. The treatment gave it a "mottled" look, like a slightly worn leather jacket. I like that. Maybe we can give Noreve some ideas.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, and another thing. When I first got the Noreve cover, it was stiff and a little hard to close. Now after a week of opening and shutting, it closes very easily. It got broken in.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I bought a Sandy Vintage on friday - I got the order confirmation followed by a notice that my cover has to be hand made and it will be some time in week 28 or 29 before it ships.  While I like the idea of it being made specifically for my order, I don't like that it will be so long ....


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Week 28 or 29??


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, the week 28 or 29 is new.  Mine said 12-18 working days a little over a week ago.

Week 28 this year is July 6th-10th (business days)
Week 29 is July 13th - 17th

So about the same wait as usual, maybe even a little shorter than most.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh.  I haven't run across that sort of shipping estimate yet. Thanks.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

I received the 15-18 business days estimate on June 17th - so, run that out 15-18 business days and you are are looking at July 9-14.

Well, it was shipped on June 23rd and I received it on the 26th - about a week to 10 days better than their estimate.

I was getting a dark vintage, not sandy, so I am not sure if that matters. They didn't tell me they would be making it especially for me!

Let us know how you like it. I can only compare mine to the ones I have seen online and one other I have seen in person and am very impressed with the quality/craftsmanship.



Geoffrey said:


> I bought a Sandy Vintage on friday - I got the order confirmation followed by a notice that my cover has to be hand made and it will be some time in week 28 or 29 before it ships. While I like the idea of it being made specifically for my order, I don't like that it will be so long ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hehe ... oops sorry.  In my office we schedule things by week as often as actual date so it sometimes slips out into the real world ...

But I was thinking that the actual creation time wasn't long  - I'm just a product of my generation and want instant gratification.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I bought a Sandy Vintage on friday - I got the order confirmation followed by a notice that my cover has to be hand made and it will be some time in week 28 or 29 before it ships. While I like the idea of it being made specifically for my order, I don't like that it will be so long ....


Hand made? Are they making these one-at-a-time on a per order basis? You would think they'd have a small inventory of them. But maybe they're selling more than they thought. Possibly, because they offers so many color choices, they just make them when they get an order.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

back2nature said:


> Hand made? Are they making these one-at-a-time on a per order basis? You would think they'd have a small inventory of them. But maybe they're selling more than they thought. Possibly, because they offers so many color choices, they just make them when they get an order.


I'm guessing that they have the inner pieces ready and just make the outer shells as needed .... but i can pretend that it's an olde worlde craftman working in his well worn and comfortable shop creating it with skill and just a little love ...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Geoffrey is right about the inner pieces ready; I did check to see if they could leave off the "wallet" and was told that it couldn't be done as a one-off process.

Some bits from the email conversation we had:

Order confirmation:
"The color that you have selected is an on-demand product and crafted to special order…currently out of stock and requires additional time to ship. Your order will be shipped to you within 12-18 business days."

"Please try to understand that these cases are all hand-crafted and every effort is made to produce the very finest in quality and craftsmanship…the wait will be offset by the quality merchandise you receive."

Regarding the wallet:

"We have had the same request from our customers requesting for the removal of the wallet on the left side of the case. The problem is that the design is already in place, and to remove it would be very expensive just for one case. There is a lot involved with the crafting of the cases."


My thought is, if they're getting other requests to remove the wallet, that should tell them something!  LOL  At any rate, it definitely sounds like they don't keep a whole lot in inventory on hand, since most customers from these boards have had to wait up to 2-3 weeks to get their covers.  I have NO patience at all left, between instant Kindle gratification and Amazon Prime's free two day shipping--this wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, as long as your dream includes an olde world craftsman sitting somewhere in his shop in Vietnam, I think all evidence supports your idea!

It is interesting to see that they hold virtually no inventory - they are not a 'retailer' as much as they are just a distributor - passing it from the factory to the customer. With shipping as efficient as it usually is, it makes for a lower investment/exposure on their end, they just need to be quick enough to keep the customers happy.



Geoffrey said:


> I'm guessing that they have the inner pieces ready and just make the outer shells as needed .... but i can pretend that it's an olde worlde craftman working in his well worn and comfortable shop creating it with skill and just a little love ...


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Victoria,

I understand you not wanting the wallet, but I will tell you that it adds virtually nothing to the 'bulk' of the case. It is still extremely flat and fits the kindle remarkably well. That is one thing that I am impressed with, they really have done a precise job of fitting the case to the kindle.

I liked your question - if they are making it just for me, can't you make just what I want?

Well, ok, not JUST for you, but not until you ask for it.



VictoriaP said:


> I'm pretty sure Geoffrey is right about the inner pieces ready; I did check to see if they could leave off the "wallet" and was told that it couldn't be done as a one-off process.
> 
> Some bits from the email conversation we had:
> 
> ...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes -- waiting can be a pain, but it helps that the "12 to 18 working days" thing is reliable.  At least in my experience it has been reliable.  This is a five Noreve household and each one was shipped within that time frame.  So that's the good news.  The bad news is that Noreve ships via USPS so that can add as many as five days to the process, depending on where you live.  However, they ARE worth waiting for.

About the wallet:  It's easy to ignore because it's unobtrusive.  It isn't the least bit bulky so what it adds to the overall thickness of the cover is negligible.  If you don't want to use it, just ignore it.  That's what I do.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My reasoning for eliminating the wallet is simple:  

Aside from the fact that it's completely unnecessary to me, it contributes extra weight that I may not be able to handle.  I have physical limitations thanks to illness that make a lot of these covers unmanageable for reading.  The Noreve is right on the edge of what I can comfortably deal with at eight ounces; removing that wallet would take out an ounce to two ounces of weight, making using the cover easier for me.

I'm glad to hear it doesn't add bulk, but one of the things I'll be looking at the minute it arrives is how to possibly remove the wallet without demolishing the cover.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm guessing that they have the inner pieces ready and just make the outer shells as needed .... but i can pretend that it's an olde worlde craftman working in his well worn and comfortable shop creating it with skill and just a little love ...


*Hand Made, with Love
Especially For You*


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

VictoriaP -
I had thought of taking an exacto knife and run it around the pocket, just near the stitching, and cut the pockets off. It would probably work okay. I then thought that one pocket would be nice to have, then decided on keeping it all. you're right, if they are getting these requests it should tell them something. They could offer it both ways, with or without the pockets.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I understand the different opinions around the pockets or some pockets or no pockets ... My first thought was they are unnecessary but I actually decided on this one vs. the Octo vintage cover because of the pockets.  When I travel I always end up putting my tickets and stuff behind my kindle in it's amazon cover ....


----------

